
How Post-Watergate Liberals Killed Their Populist Soul - tristanj
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/10/how-democrats-killed-their-populist-soul/504710/?single_page=true
======
DrScump
I find it really odd that this article dodges the advent of the Democrat
Superdelegate system after the Hunt Commission.

